
100% FOSS MPU – stripping the hardware bloat - mar77i
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/risc-v-microprocessor#/
======
detaro
Quote:

 _Impact:

\----

The chip will redefine the standards of Chinese industry by setting totally
new quality requirements in the future.

Risks:

Of course Atmel or Infineon might come and make trouble because our chip
"looks too much like theirs", but there is no patent or alike backing such
claims. We're less expensive and more open. Short: We are better_

And $20,000 to get a run of custom chips done, by someone with apparently no
previous connections to this sort of thing? Sounds to me like someone who
thinks this is a neat idea (it is!) but doesn't really know what they are
doing.

